# 1st show of 2013



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

ok all.... whats your first show of the new year?

we are doing the ragdoll show with 1 in ped pet.. not looking at doing very well as i believe that it is a big class we will be in..


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I will be taking Harley to the winners show in Rugby.....it will be her last show as she doesn't enjoy them very much. I will also be taking Harry, the boy I am presently looking after


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

what show is that?


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

We'll be at West Counties in Weston-Super-Mare on the 12th and am entered at SCCC in Reading later in the month.

Hope to see some of you guys there.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Its the Annual Felis Britannica Winners Show, but not until the end of Jan.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm showing at the Shorthair show with a ped pet. Not expecting her to do very well at all. She's not been shown in the section for 2 years. But it's only 8 miles from my house so thought I'd give her a go.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I doing Shropshire Cat Club show in Stoke on 2nd Feb! Notts & Derby would have been my first show but I'll still be getting over surgery so can't do it!

Got both Burmese in at Shrops!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Shut up shut up! You know i'm not doing any for ages.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

@ jo-pop...:001_tongue:

we are doing the notts/derby with one in ped pet.. then the shropshire with a new one in ped pet..


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I used to do Notts, well, did it twice but it's SO boring. I used to love the Shropshire too but I only liked the venue so I no longer go.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

notts/derby have moved as the venue they usually use is undergoing refurbishment.. so its now in leistershire...

the shropshire is only 30/40 mins from us..


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm doing the Colourpoint in Stratford upon Avon, then the joint SCC and Colourpoint Society one in Reading.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Biawhiska said:


> I used to do Notts, well, did it twice but it's SO boring. I used to love the Shropshire too but I only liked the venue so I no longer go.


But you say that about pretty much EVERY show


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

the colourpoint in stratford sadly clashes with 1 before and 1 after..


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

because most of them are boring, esp all breed ones.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Biawhiska said:


> because most of them are boring, esp all breed ones.


I can see where you are coming from. I take it as my only chance for a days rest 
All breeds I can imagine would be more boring.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I would love to show Oslo, but think his coat has a fault, he has a few white wirey hairs mixed in the blue.

Henry would be lovely to show as he is starting to look fab, but it would probably bite the judge








So best I can is show him off on here


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> notts/derby have moved as the venue they usually use is undergoing refurbishment.. so its now in leistershire...
> 
> the shropshire is only 30/40 mins from us..


Whereabouts in Leicester and which club is this?


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> I would love to show Oslo, but think his coat has a fault, he has a few white wirey hairs mixed in the blue.
> 
> Henry would be lovely to show as he is starting to look fab, but it would probably bite the judge
> 
> ...


LOL.....if you had of seen Harlequin at the last show you wouldn't have been worried about Henry!! I ended up handing her over to someone more experienced to hold out as they were able to better handle her bad behaviour :blush: That's why the winners show will be my last one. Harlequin acts like she is possessed and Tango gets obviously scared by it all.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

its the notts & derbt cat club.. the new venue is in whitwick


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

i'll be at central LH and SLH in jan and then the NFC show in feb


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Vixxen said:


> i'll be at central LH and SLH in jan and then the NFC show in feb


Normally I can't get to the NFC show but I now can!!!!!! We'll have to arrange to meet up, so I can coo over your gorgeous cats!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

PetloverJo said:


> I would love to show Oslo, but think his coat has a fault, he has a few white wirey hairs mixed in the blue.
> 
> Henry would be lovely to show as he is starting to look fab, but it would probably bite the judge
> 
> ...


What's Oslo's temperament like? If he has a coat fault but a good temperament he could do well as a pedigree pet.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Cazzer said:


> Normally I can't get to the NFC show but I now can!!!!!! We'll have to arrange to meet up, so I can coo over your gorgeous cats!


ah yes i'll be there, im def taking the usual 2 (bet i wont do as well as last year though! lol) and im considering taking my other 2 aswell, seeing as they dont usually get to go to shows now.


----------

